# Piso Cure



## Unidumper (Apr 3, 2006)

This Piso has coloring like none I've seen before.  Let me know if it is more common elsewhere.


----------



## Unidumper (Apr 3, 2006)

Next view


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a killer colored Piso's! I just found one on eBay that sold for $15, but had never seen one before. I have found two Piso bottles in common colors, amber and emerald green. If you would ever decide to trade it (I wouldn't blame you if you don't), please keep me in mind. Jim


----------



## Unidumper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Jim.  I plan to keep it.  I have found a couple others that are the emerald green, but
 this one is just so cool displayed along with other olive green variation bottles I couldn't part with it.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2006)

That's OK, I'd keep it too. One of these days when I think of it, I'll buy one on eBay. I don't collect a lot of medicine bottles (I'm primarily a poison guy), but it would be cool to get one of these since I have them in two different colors already. I like any old bottles that come in a variety of colors. I also collect the colored Carter's ink wells, which are known in about eight different colors. Jim


----------

